# Hopping over from a different trade-question....



## SidingSweetie (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone know what 'grass?' is included in those kits that allow you to grow grass that's safe for your dog/cat/small animal to eat? I've had a kit like this before, but I'd like to buy more, in order to be able to grow more than just a small container. It grows very quickly, I seem to recall the 'seeds' being almost like small pieces of gravel? When grown, it looked almost like chives, and you could just clip the top off to give your pet. Also, it did not need to be watered regularly, but that might have been because of the soil substitute it was planted in.

Oh, also, if anyone knows what this is, too-it came with a soil substitute that was also pet safe. It was something that turned into a clear gel type of thing. I can't recall exactly-but I'm almost sure-you had to add a certain amount of water to it, in order to activate it. Then you just sprinkled the seeds over, and put the entire container in a mesh/netting type bag, I guess to regulate the growth between the holes in the netting? I honestly don't know why you had to perform that step- Update: I belive I found the name of the medium-'Vermiculite'-does is sound correct? Anyone know of this?



Sorry I'm so fuzzy on the details-I know I could probably get any sort of grass for this, And I may even be mistaken in saying it's grass....maybe it's an herb of some sort. My pets just loved it, and it was so easy to maintain and grew so quickly! I would appreciate any advice/ideas.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

is it chia? like the grass that grows on a chia pet? not sure what the full name of it is but I know it makes a great energy drink/ adult beverage as well.


----------



## SidingSweetie (May 29, 2011)

2low4nh said:


> is it chia? like the grass that grows on a chia pet? not sure what the full name of it is but I know it makes a great energy drink/ adult beverage as well.



You know, I've been researching on-line since my post, and I see that some places sell a mix of grasses, which I believe the 'Chia' grass is. The most popular seems to be Wheatgrass-does that sound right to y'all?

I see that for best growth, you need to 'sprout' the grass before planting it. I didn't have to do this with what I previously grew. I did have to keep it in a dark place for a few days....maybe that was the reason for the dark/cool environment. 

I also saw a growing medium called 'Vermiculite', which seemed to be the same thing in that kit, is anyone familiar with this? 

I just want something as prolific and easy as the kits.......plants/flowers/veggies come to my house to die. :-(. Which is sad, because I really need to do my front flower bed ASAP....need to do research on what will grow the best there, while looking beautiful! I would also love to (successfully) grow either a container garden (tomatoes, herbs, strawberries. Cucumbers, squash...anything that will produce!) or raised bed.

Anyhow-yes, the wheatgrass sites rave about how fabulous it is for your health, when juiced.. Might try that, should I get a 'bumper crop' of grass! 

I'm so envious of those who can grow lovely gardens. I adore hydrangeas, and a friend has them coming out hear ears....plus she can dry them SO beautifully. I really wish I could do that! I have a lovely little snowball tree that just began blooming. Maybe I'll research how to dry those.  Really want that grass, though!


----------



## MDLandscape (Oct 21, 2011)

It is wheatgrass and it is a super food. So good for you. Grow it in a flat with some regular soil. Grass seeds need light to germinate, keep moist but bit saturated. Do not let dry out or you'll be starting over.
To dry hydrangeas, simple cut and stick in a vase with no water--they dry on their own. Hope this helps! 
www.morningdewlandscape.com


----------



## SidingSweetie (May 29, 2011)

Thank you, MD! so, I can germinate it in the flat? (Forgive me-I am really a 'black thumb', and no nothing about plants-I should, with an AG degree, shameful!). I'll try that drying technique, with some store bought hydrangeas-or perhaps some of my snowball bush blooms-it just really exploded.....I hope it would work for them, too....thanks for that info and the link.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to grow and juice my own wheatgrass and all it takes is to buy the wheat (we'd get that at the local healthfood store as it was organic and cheap), then using those 2'x2' x 2" (more or less) potting flats we'd put down a layer of organic dirt after having wetted it thoroughly (sounds like an oxymoron, doesn't it?), spread out the seeds, and then top off with another layer of wetted earth. 

Then it's just keep the soil moist, but not drenched and in a few days the wheat sprouts and sends up these beatiful green shoots. We were growing in a greenhouse and let the flats get plenty of sun. After the grass got up to about 4 to 5 inches we'd cut it with scissors and juice it up in a wheat grass juicer. It's definitely an acquired taste and is really strong (we called it green blood) but boy, does it pack a punch of nutrients. It's much better refrigerated than warm. A lot of health food stores sell it if you ever get a yearning to try it and it will definitely give your body a rush; it'll let you know right away how toxified you are also.

As an aside back in those days there would be heavy party days at times and this one time I'd been indulging a bit too much and while in the health food store bought a 4 ounce bottle of the green blood. As I pulled out of the parking lot I chugged down the whole amount which I had previously done many times without incident, having worked my way up to taking that much of a dose. Well, it had been a while since I'd been drinking the stuff and with the condition of my body my stomach said no to keeping this purifying substance in me. I managed to hold it in for about a block or so but then had to crank down the window and let go with a projectile vomited stream of this iridescent green substance just as i went by the local liquour store where the usual flakes would hang out. It was almost worth it to see the look of amazement on the scrape's faces as this brilliant green stream of regurgitated wheat grass juice arched towards them in an unbroken stream that must have been arching 6-8' through the air, the bright summer sun highlighting how vividly green it was as I was snarling with wide eyes at them....... ahh, the memories.


----------

